# proteccion contra picos de tension en el encendido



## juanfilas (Mar 7, 2007)

hola a todos, antes que nada quería decirles que son una comunidad excelente y les doy gracias a todos por la ayuda que me han dado. estoy haciendo en este momento la potencia de 100w de luciperro (especiales gracias a el) y quería saber de algun diagrama para proteger la potencia del pico de tension que se crea cuando se prende, he visto en algunos equipos que tienen un capacitor el la linea de 220v pero no se....  yo encima tube la mala suerte de quemar una potencia al prenderla que no tenia ninguna protección, en fin, si saben si hay algun diagrama o con un capacitor de soluciona el transitorio se los agradesco. saludos a todos.


----------



## nene (Mar 8, 2007)

Juanfilas...hay muchos circuitos en la red...pero lo que mas me intriga es como pudiste quemar la potencia al encenderla...me parece que deberias de haber tenido otro problema, tal vez la salida en corto...o algo por el estilo...y claro al no tener proteccion....pero no creo que se halla quemado por el transitorio de carga!...

Acá te dejo algunos links...

http://sound.whsites.net/project53.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/project33.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/project23.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/project111.htm


saludos.....

nene!


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 8, 2007)

gracias, el tema con la potencia que se quemo era que cada vez que la prendia hacia un pafff y listo andaba perfecto hasta que un dia hizo pafff y se apago, estaba todo bien conectado, la desarme y tenia los transistores de potencia quemados, los cambie y listo, y luego como a los 6 meses se volvio a quemar igual, la arregle y sigue andando pero cada vez que la prendo hace el ruido y los parlantes se mueven y son EV 15`200w c/u. saludos a todos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 10, 2007)

Estaria bueno saber si el pico de salida es por algo que ocurre a la entrada y es amplificado o algo que se produce en la etapa de salida. Si pudieras conseguir medir con un osciloscopio la entrada al momento de encender seria un buen comienzo.


----------



## JV (Mar 10, 2007)

Si el problema son realmente picos de tension la mejor solucion es colocar varistores, se podrian poner en paralelo con un capacitor de poliester de 1uF a 4.7uF de la tension adecuada. Esto colocado en la entrada de alimentacion de la potencia.

Saludos..


----------

